# Does anyone know about this breeder?



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm going back and forth with Asterling Goldens in WI - has anyone heard about them or have had puppies from them?

Here are the parents:
Pedigree: CH Avalor's Summit Up @ Asterling
Pedigree: BIS BISS GCH CH Summits Sonny Side Up SDHF

We're planning to visit next weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Those are some nice looking dogs..as well as nice looking pedigrees! Looks like they have their clearances. I would get one if I had the money!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Excellent choice! Summits has been a top breeder for many years. You're getting a good puppy!


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks! I feel much better going in with your feedback.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Mary has been a top owner/breeder/handler for years. She owned ch. amberac's Asterling Aruba, and was the breeder/owner/handler of James, Ch. Asterling's Wild Blue Yonder, one of the top Goldens of all time. and she is a very nice person to boot


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It's always nice to know, when deciding between breeders who seem to be doing everything right, that the one you've chosen is just plain good people. 



Tahnee GR said:


> Mary ...... is a very nice person to boot


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes Mary has been a pleasure to correspond with, promptly replying my emails, and giving me lots of insight onto her life and philosophy on dog rearing. We're crossing our fingers for this one!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Asterling is a great kennel. They have some outstanding dogs. And the two on this breeding are fantastic.

Sonny is the #3 Golden this year, I think. And his full sister, Chloe, is the #1 Golden. I'm getting a Sonny pup, too, out of a different dam.  One thing you should be aware of, though, is that several of Sonny's siblings did not pass their elbow certifications. I had a long talk with my breeder about this.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I had somebody warn me away from buying a puppy with a lot of asterling in the pedigree, because she felt that there were cancer issues... 

But you know, I love the look and temperament of the dogs. I'd definitely be talking with the breeder if I were you.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Megora said:


> I had somebody warn me away from buying a puppy with a lot of asterling in the pedigree, because she felt that there were cancer issues...
> 
> But you know, I love the look and temperament of the dogs. I'd definitely be talking with the breeder if I were you.


Don't they all have cancer problems? 

The genetic information on this dam is:

Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:

BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC	4.54%
Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset CD TD WC OS SDHF	1.13%
BISS Am./Can. CH Gold-Rush's Great Teddy Bear OS SDHF	1.11%
Am. CH Goldwing True Bear OS SDHF	1.08%
Am. CH Tangleloft Odds On Pebwin CD WC VC OS	0.69%

Kirby is the #1 influence. He's in an awful lot of dogs out there.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Don't they all have cancer problems?


*nods* Which is why several years after that person's warning, I wound up purchasing a puppy (Jacks) whose #1 influence is Aruba. And I sought out a puppy with that pedigree because I loved that golden who I purchased despite that warning... whose great-great grandfather was James.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Megora said:


> *nods* Which is why several years after that person's warning, I wound up purchasing a puppy (Jacks) whose #1 influence is Aruba. And I sought out a puppy with that pedigree because I loved that golden who I purchased despite that warning... whose great-great grandfather was James.


By the way, I just want to say that I think Jacks is a gorgeous dog, and I loved watching that "first three years" video of him, going from puppy, to awkward teen, to beautiful young adult. And his big/little brother relationship with Danny early on reminded me of the relationship between two of my best ever dogs.





















I still miss them. You have a beautiful dog in Jacks.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Asterling figures in many pedigrees... And if you didn't get the memo, cancer is in all lines..Long lived parents does not insure long lived offspring just look at my Mandell Marlenes Celebration UD RA CGC... Not quite twelve when she died and had two siblings who died at eight... Yet the parents went way past twelve....


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> Asterling is a great kennel. They have some outstanding dogs. And the two on this breeding are fantastic.
> 
> Sonny is the #3 Golden this year, I think. And his full sister, Chloe, is the #1 Golden. I'm getting a Sonny pup, too, out of a different dam.  One thing you should be aware of, though, is that several of Sonny's siblings did not pass their elbow certifications. I had a long talk with my breeder about this.


This would be my concern with any Ryder breeding (sonny's dad), I have heard of several litters out of him, where more than half didn't pass elbows. They are beautiful, just not sure I would take the risk.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

James is Flip's great grandfather. His grandfather Blue (James son) is one of the few CH OTCH dogs out there.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

I just got a copy of the ultrasound last night - there are puppies in both horns . Thanks for the alert on the elbow issue. I will ask Mary about it, hopefully when I visit.


----------

